# GALVESTON cruising- where to go?



## c2cSailor (Feb 17, 2002)

I'm moving to Galveston in May and am still torn whether or not to bring my boat or sell it and make sailing friends after I get there. I'm wondering where people go to anchor or overnight. I've tried using google maps and most of the little islands look like dredged spoils. Is there anywhere nice to sail to for the weekend? Anyone have any links or references? Google search comes up with cruise ships, not sailboats. Is the commercial traffic a nightmare to deal with getting to and from your marinas???Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

 
Tim


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

There are a good number of texas-based sailors here that can give you some good ideas about Texas. If you did want to take the boat to Texas, moving it overland, using someone like Brownell Systems, would probably be the simplest way to do it. 

Having your own boat would give you much more in the way of options for sailing, and it really depends on what your longer-term sailing plans are. If you just like to do round-the-buoy racing and day sailng, just making friends with sailors might make more sense, but if you're into weekend and longer cruising trips, bringing your boat down is probably a better idea.


----------



## Gryzio (Dec 13, 2007)

I may not give much info.

I not live there, but, sail all along the Gulf when I am there.  

I really not have a problem with the Commercial Traffic. They stay between the Buoys and I can always get outside of them if necessary. 

You correct about the "Islands of Spoils" up in Galveston Bay (That what I call them). Some are OK though once you get used to that stuff.

We always head out into the Gulf and head East. There some cubby holes I like toward Port Arthur and further along the coast. Depends on time.

Out in the Gulf, I feel you Dodge oil rigs, seems they have a way of getting in my way. But, it not a biggy.

Coming into Galveston Bay it can sometimes seem as bad if there Cargo Ships anchored, it a zig-zag through them if you out of the main go through.

The ICW is a nice quiet place, but, may have to motor a lot and if the Barges come through you may find Draft room tight passing each other, if you not have a Retractable Keel.  But, to me it just something to do.  

Lot of Sailboats down there and some for sale. But, I not know what to tell a person about that. My boats are like good women, once I find a good one I want to keep her.  

As mentioned, there some people live there and can offer better advice than me. But, this what I know.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Galveston Bay itself, doesn't really have a lot to offer for "destinations". It's 5 hours to Clear Lake, but that's pretty much a marina area, too shallow to get much out of the markers. In between is Red Fish Island, which is a spoil island, though popular as an overnight anchorage.

Haven't been south of Galveston on the Waterway, so can't say much about that. You can go out into the Gulf and go south and reach areas in one day.

When I left Clear Lake 2 years ago, there was no lack of boats for sale. So should you sell your's, finding a new one should not be a problem.


----------



## messenger (Oct 21, 2006)

Tim, here is a link you may try. Galveston Yacht Club You might try an email or two to any of those folks, I am sure they can help . If you are actually going to end up residing on the island, there are several marinas, with Galveston Yacht Basin being the biggest, (one of the largest facilities on the gulf coast west of Florida.(not counting Clear Lake area, which I have heard is second only to Marina Del Rey for the amount of boats and docks. Another small marina just off the causeway, and a couple over on Bolivar, pronounced BALLIVER by the locals. Personally, I think you would really enjoy your Cat 27 down that way, and if that is a picture of it, looks like you have it in pretty good shape. The ICW west of Galveston has no where near the commercial traffic that is east on the ICW, most tows coming or going from Texas City or Houston, pretty much head east towards the RIVER. Remember when you get down this way, the tows monitor 16 west of HSC (Houston Ship Channel) all the way down to Port Isabel, and channel 13 east on the ICW. Most of the bridges and locks pretty much follow the same format. I think you will be pleasantly surprised at the difference in dockage, etc. And if you haven't already thunk it, think AC, you are now south (or will be) of Interstate 10. Good luck with your relocation.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

good info meesenger. being born and raised in the Galveston, Houston area. (left when i was 18) was aware of the ship channel (had a family friend with a boat dock in backyard at clear lake) but not the ICW.


----------



## Watermelon (Oct 30, 2007)

I haven't cruised outside of Galveston Bay, but only cruised in Galveston Bay. Depending on your draft, there's some all right places to go.

Smith Point is quite nice for a nature getaway. Eagle Point and April Fools point has some restaurants and a marina or two. Also, 8 miles north of Smith Point is Double Bayou, also a nice laid back place. Double Bayou is best visited when power boaters are not there.

Clear Lake/Kemah is touristy. I launch (trailer sail) from Clear Lake, so it's not really a great stop over for me. But if you're from Galveston, it could be a nice break. Plenty of transient marinas. Mini theme park for the younger ones if you need a non-marine distraction for them.

By the way, if you want to cruise in Galveston Bay, you'd probably want to get ahold of NOAA chart 11326.

You'll spend some time dodging oil rigs, oyster reefs, and spoil islands. Most are marked and can be used to navigate by. As for commercial ship traffic, the Houston Ship Channel is usually where they'll restrict their traffic to. It's can be busy, but it's not impossible to cross. 

The Bolivar penninsula has nice places to gunkhole as well. There's some nice camera fodder down by Galveston and Texas City Dike. Tall ships, grounded concrete cargo ship, etc.


----------



## TejasSailer (Mar 21, 2004)

Tim,

I live in Texas but have limited knowledge of Gulf sailing. However, I have a copy of "Campbell's Guide to Cruising Texas" which seems quite detailed. The 2004 version is 372 pages, has a seven page index, and covers the Texas Gulf coast in 12 chapters in addition to an introductory chapter. The chapters around Galveston and Clear lake are about 100 pages.

If you can't find a copy, send me a message and I'll help you acquire one.


----------



## kymbie (Jun 5, 2008)

*Cruising Guide*

Hi Tim,

Can you really get copies of Campbell's Guide???

I have been looking for this for ages with no joy, I even tried calling the publishers but just got an asnwering machine.

I would be interested in getting a copy if you can send me details of how to do that.....

Thanks
Kym


----------



## retclt (Nov 7, 2006)

Galveston Bay Area info:

Bay Area Rum Runners - Home

This site may help.


----------



## kymbie (Jun 5, 2008)

*Local Info*

Thanks for the link - some good local info

We're new to this area and in the process of buying a boat in Corpus Christi which we will then sail back to Clear Lake, so all local knowledge is most appreciated


----------



## TxLnghrn (Apr 22, 2008)

Welcome to the area and welcome to Sailnet. My boat is in a marina at Clear Lake and we cruise Galveston Bay as frequently as possible. Let me know if I can be of assistance.
Michael


----------



## S2 Dave (May 10, 2006)

Tim,
We sail in the area in the summer and head South for the winter. My web site, koplinsailing.com, has pictures of some of Galveston bays sailing destinations. Check it out.
Dave


----------



## retclt (Nov 7, 2006)

Hey Dave, Thats a pretty cool site, Thanks!!! Great links too.


----------



## TejasSailer (Mar 21, 2004)

Kymbie,

You could try here for for information on where to buy "Campbell's Guide to Cruising Texas"

How to Buy Campbell's Guides...


----------



## kymbie (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks for the link - I'll check it out, I'm still very keen to get a copy of this 

The other guide that has been recommended to me is Skipper Bob's guide to the Gulf Coast but I believe this is more in relation to the ICW


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I'd like to find a copy of Campbell's Guide as well! Thanks everyone for the great information in this thread! Does anyone know if the BARR site is still being updated? It seems that the latest update there was back in 2005.


----------



## essman (Jun 29, 2002)

*Galveston Bay Sailing*

When I lived in the area, I had a boat at one of the Clear Lake marinas. One of my favorite weekend trips was to Offat's Bayou.
From Clear Lake, Offat's Bayou is south down the Houston Ship Channel. Then west on the ICW until you cross under the I-45 bridges. Seems like you go on west about a mile then head south up into the bayou, following the channel.
Nice water in there and there used to be a few things within walking distance. Not sure about now. It's been the mid 90s since I have been there.


----------

